# Time to provide your input!



## 35 Whelen (Dec 28, 2016)

If you want to voice your opinion on hunting regulations:

http://www.georgiawildlife.com/Hunting/RegulationsProcess

If you can not attend a meeting, mail, phone, or email your comments.


----------



## MLCotcher (Dec 28, 2016)

From the link:

PUBLIC MEETINGS AND HEARINGS 
Hunting Regulations Public Meetings: Hunters and other interested citizens are invited to attend any of eight upcoming public meetings regarding the development of hunting regulations for the 2017-2018 and 2018-2019 hunting seasons:

JAN. 9, 2017: 7 P.M.

Merle Manders Conference Center (111 Davis Road, Stockbridge, GA 30281)
Stellar Center (144 Stellar Drive, Brunswick, GA 31525)
JAN. 10, 2017: 7 P.M.

Southern Regional Technical College (800 Veterans Parkway North, Moultrie, GA 31788)
Southeastern Technical College (3001 East 1st Street, Vidalia, GA 30474)
JAN. 11, 2017: 7 P.M.

Augusta Tech College (216 Hwy. 24 South, Waynesboro, GA 30830)
Middle Georgia State University-Dillard Hall (1100 Second Street, SE, Cochran, GA 31014)
JAN. 12, 2017: 7 P.M.

Lion's Club Barn (1729 South Main Street, Ellijay, GA 30540)
Banks Co. High School (1486 Historic Homer Hwy., Homer, GA 30547)


----------

